# 25mm audi master cylinder on a MKII



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

It physicaly bolts up, but the pushrod in the booster is too short. anyone know if I can use an audi part to make it correct? Anyone else out there put this master cylinder on there car?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 25mm audi master cylinder on a MKII (Stroked1.8t)*

I thought this was a popular upgrade. Anyone have this MC on there MKII?


----------



## eastcobbler (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: 25mm audi master cylinder on a MKII (Stroked1.8t)*

i think i heard of this problem on MK1s. do you have an old style booster?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 25mm audi master cylinder on a MKII (eastcobbler)*

to tell you the truth, I don't know. if I post up a picture would you be able to tell?


----------



## jarrettBJBMW (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 25mm audi master cylinder on a MKII (Stroked1.8t)*

make your own pushrod. It's just a matter of measuring the travel of the booster and the depth into the mastercylinder.


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

Stroked1.8t ,
I would like to up grade the mastercylinder on my LH drive 1982 VW Rabbit pickup and would like to know which Audi mastercylinder you used ?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Kazan)*

it comes off an 86-88 audi 5000 turbo or quatro turbo.
there are two different master cylinders for that car, one is a 23mm and the other a 25mm.
new they are pretty pricey. I don't feel like making this one work, so if you are looking for one second hand, let me know.


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

Stroked 1.8T 
Which one is it ?
How much is your 1.8T stroked and what crank did you use ?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 25mm audi master cylinder on a MKII (Stroked1.8t)*

Push rod too short? On the M/C there might be an extender piece that should come off. This is why the push rod is too short.
Remove that piece and the M/C should bolt-on just fine.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Kazan)*

I have the 25mm version. All the lines need to be bent as none of the ports are in the same location as the stock MC.
2008cc 92.8 mm crank with an 83mm bore. I will never build a 1.8t now that I have experienced a 20/20 on boost.


_Modified by Stroked1.8t at 5:43 PM 3/12/2008_


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 25mm audi master cylinder on a MKII (Eric D)*

I wish there were an extender installed, that would be a pretty simple fix.


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

This looks more like mine 1987 AUDI 5000S QUATTRO; http://www.toeoutperformance.c...ulics


----------

